# Cobia Fishing



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Going fishing for cobia tomorrow and would like any tips. First time fishing for cobia from my yak. Me and a few others are going. Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Where and when do we meet?

Joe 
703-282-3816


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

We are meeting down at the beach in the morning. Near the fishing pier! I'll call you and give you more details.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OK Chums ready and freezzing :--| going to try and leave around 3 am and try to scare up some pins fish or croakers at mellen before heady over to Buckroe at first light.
1-chum/1 spot 2 sm bags of sqiud
2- gaff
3-chum bags plenty
4-7-8 ot hooks
5-leaders 50-80 pd mono /60 wire
6-need to make stinger hooks
7-one top rig and one bottom / bait rod 

ok think i got my list LOL ...... Oh yeah anchor float ck

jerry


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Bluefish, bluefish, bluefish.Top and bottom


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Jerry...you got more than me! I'm bringing my wits and a rabbits foot. Got some 30 lb Suffix braid on my Shimano and got a new 7' 6" MH Ugly Stick today! Plus my other R&R Daiwa with 20 lb braid (Fireline) MH. See ya'll in the a.m.! I'll be there around 5:30-6'ish.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dont forget the hammer!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

i'll just punch'em!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Darn Power Outage today at work. Which is good I could not do anything at work. Otherewise I had to work late. I will be there tomorrow. 

Joe


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

uncdub13 said:


> dont forget the hammer!



Roofing hammers work great. Or you can bring a baseball bat. I personally would NOT gaff a cobia in a yak. If you get one be prepared as the final subduing will not be easy.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw someone on a yak once with a .45 bang stick that was shortened (not sure on the legality of that...). They only gaffed the fish after it had a hole it it's head.

Personally I'd be partial to those small yet heavy baseball bats.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Used to spearfish ....ice pick between and just behind the eyes


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

.22 lr stinger


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

chefish said:


> Roofing hammers work great. Or you can bring a baseball bat. I personally would NOT gaff a cobia in a yak. If you get one be prepared as the final subduing will not be easy.


Yep, I saw a guy in need of assistance years ago off bluefish rock... He had gaffed a green cobia, hoisted it on board and he lost control of the gaff and dropped it and the cobia then gaffed him through his ankle.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

SPECKS said:


> Yep, I saw a guy in need of assistance years ago off bluefish rock... He had gaffed a green cobia, hoisted it on board and he lost control of the gaff and dropped it and the cobia then gaffed him through his ankle.


yikes! that's one of those things you read and instantly cringe. 

Have fun out there guys and be safe. I wish I'd seen this post earlier or i would have been out there.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the tips and horror stories! Off we go!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

If boat owners didn't have to worry about missing and what that would do to their fiberglass, then I think most would carry the hammer.

It is a more powerfull tool, as it has a small,centered, direct impact that will leave its victim totally destroyed in one shot, while the bat is spread over a larger surface and can take several hits.

Every fish I've busted with the ball peen has been done in one shot.

I've tested this theory many a time from pier, boat and surf..and the yak.

You stick a 50lb cobia with an ice pick..and you are just going to piss him off..

A bud brained a 25lber with his dive knife and got his arse kicked..


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

And from past experience... while you may be anchored watch the "other guy" out there in the power boats, since it is the weekend it will be busy out there.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

a quick lip gaff and a firm, dead blow of a rubber mallet to top the head has worked for me. repeat as needed.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

You have to love it.... here we are talking about beating the hell out of something and do not have to worry about the legality of cracking a skull .


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Touche'!


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Definitely take a hammer, gaffs and yaks are a bad mix. Hammers look what you started Al!


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

So... How did everyone do? I was out there at the race and saw a bunch of kayaks bobbing around out there.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

If the gaff, bat, and hammer don't work...I have become partial to the Jab-Cross-Hook combination...he will then go limp, you can then sink in the rear naked aka MataLeao choke for the kill. Just beware of the sharp fins.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

wavygravy said:


> So... How did everyone do? I was out there at the race and saw a bunch of kayaks bobbing around out there.


Yep thats about it no love from the cobies just round heads.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Fishing Report*

OK, We did not catch cobia. For some of us it was the first attempt. Now I know what to do next time. I believe that there wasn't cobia nor striped bass when we fished. Though, it was still very nice to fish in a new place for a new species with kayakers I met through a kayak-fishing forum. I had a very busy schedule this week.

Here is my late video fishing log:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPdaIOJw1R4

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I have seen on several other sites where yakkers have since tried to launch at Buckroe and were turned away by lifeguards... I'm sure the "pier/kayak incident" had something to do with that.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

SPECKS said:


> I have seen on several other sites where yakkers have since tried to launch at Buckroe and were turned away by lifeguards... I'm sure the "pier/kayak incident" had something to do with that.


You need to be outside of the swimming area that's all. It can be a long walk from the parking lot to a proper launching spot. I wll bring a good kart with wide wheels.

I learned that I am not supposed to be kayaking in the swimming area. There was no signs on the water and I did not recognized there was a swimming area. But I think it is common sense to recognized the restrict area in a beach. I did not know even the buoys are for indicating a swimming area. It is not a big deal. I learned and I will be more cautious to keep the distance from the pier and swimming area legally and morally. I tried to show exact spot for kayak launch and returning spot on the video for the kayakers. Early in the morning, there is no life guard because swimming area is not open only for swimmer. But wnen I was coming back, WannaBeAngler was signaling that I should have been off the swimming area when I was trying to stay off the Pier.

Almost all pier fishermen were/are nice. I was/am one of them. A very few people on the pier have to be chilled. Kayakers are not those rich bastards they learned to hate. I do have problem with who hates fellow Americans. - After all, our society (especially, the government) should not promote hatred amongst Americans. I lived that kind of country ran by dictators who split own citizens for political gains before I came USA. I believe that We are all fishermen, and let other fishermen fish as much as I want to fish. I was way off the pier, but some on the pier still yelled. I knew I was legal. I will visit the place again because those people yelled do not represent nice people in the area they were simply not educated and wrong.

But please don't think the area is bad for kayaking. It si a good place and 99.9999% of people are nice.

joe


----------

